# The key to a happy marriage?????



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh c'mon ... seriously. I smell bullshit (or an older, siingle guy as the author with false hope? LOL) 
The Key to a Happy Marriage? A Younger, Smarter Wife (and Sex) - Lemondrop.com

*Search*


Lemondrop
Web
Search LemondropEnter search terms Search LemondropEnter search terms 
*Hot Features*


Main
Sex
The Daily Rind
Dating & Love
Orgasm of the Week
First Person
Video
Animals!
Happy Pill
Cheap Week
Photo Galleries
Work
Shopping
Celebrity
Link Love
Health
Tech
News
Entertainment
Fashion
Lifespy
Beauty
Dude Dictionary
Living
Televation
Netiquette
Because You're Hot
What Do I Wear With ...
Super Woman
Book Club
Giveaways
Party of the Week

News 


*Follow Your Favorite Lemondrop Writers on Twitter 
*
 *Sign up for the Lemondrop newsletter! Exclusive deals delivered to your inbox every week!*

bediquette  The Lemondrop D-Bag Index

Food  Cheap Wine Pairing for Cheap Food You Actually Eat

*







*


The Frisky
College Candy
TresSugar
Holy Taco
Mental Floss
Dumb As a Blog
College Humor
Your Tango
aboutUs  Want to Contact the Lemondrop Editors? 
Find Us Here


Oct 27th 2009 By Liz Shannon Miller
javascript:void(0)| More

*The Key to a Happy Marriage? A Younger, Smarter Wife (and Sex)*


Dating & Love
*21* Comments
The practice of "marrying up" might be looked down upon by some, but when you're talking age, it might be the key to a happy marriage. A recent study showed that the couples who were happiest and had the lowest divorce rate were those where the woman was at least five years younger than her husband -- and when she's better educated.

But it doesn't work both ways. The same study claims that when the wife is older by five or more years, the couple is three times more likely to break up than if they're the same age. (We're looking at you, Demi.)

Does this mean that men with younger wives are destined to be happy? Perhaps. Another factor might be that we're getting better at staying together; at least that's what a different poll conducted by The Times of London stated: 54 percent of those polled hadn't even considered having an affair.

What's the key to remaining faithful? Pretty obvious: a decent amount of sex. Of the respondents, 44 percent said they had sex at least once a week and 32 percent are having it two to four times a month. Two percent of the couples, who are obviously a little more limber, are having sex every day.

But that doesn't mean everyone is remaining faithful. Compare the U.K. research with a 1991 survey from this side of the pond conducted by the National Opinion Research Center at the University of Chicago. The study found 22 percent of married men confessed to being unfaithful, while only 10 percent of married women admitted the same. In 2006, the same survey by the NORC found that 16.7 percent of women admitted to infidelity -- a dramatic increase.

What makes a person cheat on their partner? It's a deeply personal issue, but according to Dr. Lauren Rosewarne, quoted in The Times, "People cheat to feel younger, different or challenged."

Maybe, for those couples facing an age gap -- and possibly an intelligence one, too -- those extra years are enough to make the difference.

*More from Lemondrop:*
http://www.cracked.com/photoshop_90_the-world-tomorrow-if-internet-disappeared-today/


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Oh c'mon ... seriously. I smell bullshit (or an older, siingle guy as the author with false hope? LOL)


did I spell everything correctly ???????


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahaha. Ass.



Sniper said:


> did I spell everything correctly ???????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

"The key to a happy marriage" is an intrinsic falsehood. It is not possible.

In related news, upon surfing the internet the wife of a South Shore cop just took a frying pan to her husband's dome piece.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DAMN YOU L4!!!!

I was just about to pop the question to Stbbrn, but she is only 2 years younger then me. We have NO chance!!! 

DAMN YOU!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

The key to a good marriage..for cops?

Marry a girl who doesn't know what your detail rate is, or better yet one who doesn't know what details are.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Sentinel said:


> The key to a good marriage..for cops?
> 
> Marry a girl who doesn't know what your detail rate is, or better yet one who doesn't know what details are.


Failing that................Pre-nup


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Marry someone that can put up with your shit, and vice versa. Done Deal.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its a trick question....the key to a happy marriage, is to stay single.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

I think cheating once a while....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The key to a happy marriage is a good girlfriend. So I heard.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happily married is an oxymoron. I'd rather drive myself into a bridge abutment than get married again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

screamineagle said:


> Happily married is an oxymoron. I'd rather drive myself into a bridge abutment than get married again.


or stage dive off of the big bridge up on 190


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> or stage dive off of the big bridge up on 190


I tried that. Mozz told her what hospital I was in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

screamineagle said:


> I tried that. Mozz told her what hospital I was in.


You just can't trust the big cheese........


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought the key to a happy marriage was lots of duct tape to keep their trap shut.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> In related news, upon surfing the internet the wife of a South Shore cop just took a frying pan to her husband's dome piece.


That tragic set of events has been going on for centuries.

It is the true and actual cause of receding hairlines.

Unfortunately, we will never get the attention we deserve.

We will continue to suffer in silence.

Just sayin...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Doin' the dishes when your told...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rocksy1826 said:


> I thought the key to a happy marriage was lots of duct tape to keep their trap shut.


In the case of a woman, you need a hockey puck and then the use of duct tape.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

94c said:


> In the case of a woman, you need a hockey puck and then the use of duct tape.


with men, it's a tennis ball and duct tape


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - I have rather upsetting news to share with you. 
One of our more esteemed members JohnnyLaw is no longer with us.
It appears he cached his Masscops username & password and his wife logged on and viewed his previous post.

His body was found beaten, stabbed, shot, poisoned, pummeled and pieces of his genitalia were found strewn about the room.

A Masscops.com memorial will be scheduled in his honor.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

mtc said:


> the key to a happy marriage, is knowing exactly when it'll end.


exactly!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

The key to a happy marriage is knowing what's expected of you and living up to it. 

Oh, and booze.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

In my opinion the key is comunication in a big way. And not nagging, not bitching, but actually talking.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The key is accepting the person you married and not trying to change them into what you want. Also, not sweating the small stuff.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

MetrowestPD said:


> The key is accepting the person you married and not trying to change them into what you want. Also, not sweating the small stuff.


Well said! Good advise Metro..I am THINKING about doin' it all again...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Michele said:


> Well said! Good advise Metro..I am THINKING about doin' it all again...


hey! we had a pact!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Michele said:


> Well said! Good advise Metro..I am THINKING about doin' it all again...


I would. I did it once and it didn't work out the way I thought it would, but I have the most incredible children because of it. 
Now I have a man I can actually see myself growing old with, and is everything I could ask for, and would do it again without hesitation. 
But only if he wants to.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Key to a good marriage: Laughter

Get it right bitches!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> In my opinion the key is comunication in a big way. And not nagging, not bitching, but actually talking.


ABSOLUTELY nothing could be truer than that. I have watched some pretty amazing women go their seperate ways because neither one of us could be totally honest with eachother when something bothered us. I could talk a seagull off a Biggie fry in the Wendy's parking lot but sometimes with relationships it just isn't that easy. Give me a rat shoplifter at the mall and I can get him to admit to his whole lifes crimes but...... MAN. I don't know if it's the fear of the repercussions from laying it all out there or what.

(I really have no idea what's gotten into me with all these "real me" stories lately) I apologize and will now return to my jovial, ball breaking self.:BNANA:
Stubborn I owe you a drink. 

PS. The liberal, social worker with the Masters and probably PHD by now doesn't count. Two TOTALLY diferent outlooks on society and it NEVER would have worked, ESP considering our professions.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn ... so many of us (including moi) who are so damn bitter! hahaha



94c said:


> In the case of a woman, you need a hockey puck and then the use of duct tape.


Snipe .. be advised I ONLY thanked you for your hilarious edit response. HAHAHAHAHA



Sniper said:


> ABSOLUTELY nothing could be truer than that. I have watched some pretty amazing women go their seperate ways because neither one of us could be totally honest with eachother when something bothered us. I could talk a seagull off a Biggie fry in the Wendy's parking lot but sometimes with relationships it just isn't that easy. Give me a rat shoplifter at the mall and I can get him to admit to his whole lifes crimes but...... MAN. I don't know if it's the fear of the repercussions from laying it all out there or what.
> 
> (I really have no idea what's gotten into me with all these "real me" stories lately) I apologize and will now return to my jovial, ball breaking self.:BNANA:
> Stubborn I owe you a drink.
> ...


Kate .. the key to ANYTHING in life .. in my opinion, is laughter. That by far, in a man is the sexiest thing in the world. If I can come home after having the worst day at work and laugh? Then I am complete. Especially in our line of work ... if you cant laugh then you cant live, sane.



kttref said:


> Key to a good marriage: Laughter
> 
> Get it right bitches!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sentinel said:


> The key to a good marriage..for cops?
> 
> Marry a girl who doesn't know what your detail rate is, or better yet one who doesn't know what details are.


 It's funny...anyone here ever call out details, only to have wives pick up the phone, consider the hours, and know what contractors are the best to work for all on their own before they say without any consultation, "An 8-3 NStar? Yeah, he'll take that."


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I would. I did it once and it didn't work out the way I thought it would, but I have the most incredible children because of it.
> Now I have a man I can actually see myself growing old with, and is everything I could ask for, and would do it again without hesitation.
> But only if he wants to.


Hint, Hint, Hint

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGksmlTWCFE[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> It's funny...anyone here ever call out details, only to have wives pick up the phone, consider the hours, and know what contractors are the best to work for all on their own before they say without any consultation, "An 8-3 NStar? Yeah, he'll take that."


THAT would/will never happen in MY house..........


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

*A mere touch, saying a thousand words in a split second.*


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Now I have a man I can actually see myself growing old with, and is everything I could ask for, and would do it again without hesitation.
> But only if he wants to.


What the heck are you waiting for Fra? Not being bad or nothing - but any woman that can read what you post and STILL say she loves you at the end of the day...I'm thinking she does.



MetrowestPD said:


> The key is accepting the person you married and not trying to change them into what you want. Also, not sweating the small stuff.


Well it seems to often be the downfall of a couple, one gets married hoping the spouse never changes, the other one gets married thinking the spouse WILL.

And since Sniper made this a REAL thread with his post -to me the key is finding someone that stands next to you when times are hard. There are bumps in every road. You either have someone that can roll with that or you don't.

Know what matters, pick your battles, fight fair and be willing to let each other be right when it really matters to them. No grudges or rehashing. It's either resolved, it isn't, or it isn't going to be and you need to get over it.

Keep the fights clean and the sex dirty. Can't go wrong.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Try and try again lol

1st marriage 3 1/2 years, I got custody of my son which was unheard of back then.

2nd marriage 20 years we split up peaceably.

3rd marriage will be 25 years on Dec.7 Pearl Harbor Day and we are still
fighting LOL.

Yes I am a glutton for punishment but I never give up.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kttref said:


> Key to a good marriage: Laughter
> Get it right bitches!


Oh, we've got plenty of that. Looks like i'll be laughing at my husband for the rest of my life then, but it can't be good for his self esteem.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Folks - I have rather upsetting news to share with you.
> One of our more esteemed members JohnnyLaw is no longer with us.
> It appears he cached his Masscops username & password and his wife logged on and viewed his previous post.
> 
> ...


Did he have her listed as "Guantanamo" in his cell phone directory like the guy in Saudi?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> It's funny...anyone here ever call out details, only to have wives pick up the phone, consider the hours, and know what contractors are the best to work for all on their own before they say without any consultation, "An 8-3 NStar? Yeah, he'll take that."


Yeah, never happens in my house


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Did he have her listed as "Guantanamo" in his cell phone directory like the guy in Saudi?


No, but I have a special ringtone assigned to Mrs. Law

Female--Blah blah blah blah blah, sound fx, royalty-free sound effect, sound effects children


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> No, but I have a special ringtone assigned to Mrs. Law
> 
> Female--Blah blah blah blah blah, sound fx, royalty-free sound effect, sound effects children


That's good...I think I'm gonna use that...

My ringtone for everyone else is still the German techno from Super Troopers...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

At the risk of having my "MAN CARD" revoked for saying this: :wub:

"A soul mate is someone to whom we feel profoundly connected, 
as though the communicating and communing that take place between
us were not the product of intentional efforts, but rather a divine grace."


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Guarda ... you just won respect points in my book, pal. !) for writing such a sincere, truthful thing and 2) for having the BALLS to post that knowing that your man card is officially tainted. LOL



GARDA said:


> At the risk of having my "MAN CARD" revoked for saying this: :wub:
> 
> "A soul mate is someone to whom we feel profoundly connected,
> as though the communicating and communing that take place between
> us were not the product of intentional efforts, but rather a divine grace."


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

GARDA said:


> At the risk of having my "MAN CARD" revoked for saying this: :wub:
> 
> "A soul mate is someone to whom we feel profoundly connected,
> as though the communicating and communing that take place between
> us were not the product of intentional efforts, but rather a divine grace."


that's kinda sweet... but i'm still gonna puke :uc:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

L4G81 said:


> Guarda ... you just won respect points in my book, pal. !) for writing such a sincere, truthful thing and 2) for having the *BALLS* to post that knowing that your man card is officially *taint*ed. LOL


Hey! This is a family website!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

rocksy1826 said:


> that's kinda sweet... but i'm still gonna puke :uc:


Just so that we're clear on this, I'm still the boss of my home...
(...and my wife gives me permission to say so.)


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Stubborn I owe you a drink.


I'm going to hold you to that!!!



kttref said:


> Key to a good marriage: Laughter
> 
> Get it right bitches!


Oh trust me, there is PLENTY of that in our house! LOL



MetrowestPD said:


> Hint, Hint, Hint


Trust me Metro... He is well aware of how I feel. 



GARDA said:


> At the risk of having my "MAN CARD" revoked for saying this: :wub:
> 
> "A soul mate is someone to whom we feel profoundly connected,
> as though the communicating and communing that take place between
> us were not the product of intentional efforts, but rather a divine grace."


That was awesome Garda... I'm going to borrow that.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Garda, did you enter your testicles into NCIC as stolen?


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> "The key to a happy marriage" is an intrinsic falsehood. It is not possible.
> 
> In related news, upon surfing the internet the wife of a South Shore cop just took a frying pan to her husband's dome piece.


 Just saw this OB BAA HAA HAA!!!!!

I'm surprised you haven't learned the real path to a happy marriage-

Wifey's always right. I used to fight it. Now I don't.

Benn married seventeen years last Saturday.

Wedded bliss....


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will have save this thread if I ever get married again


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The secret to a happy relationship is quality range time


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> The secret to a happy relationship is quality range time


Oh I LOOOOVE range time!!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> The secret to a happy relationship is quality range time


 You better be careful. That could be interpreted by some the more perverted MC members as having something to do with wild game...

"Home/home on the range/where the deer and the antelope play..."


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Garda, did you enter your testicles into NCIC as stolen?


That's a negative Johnny Law, much like LoJack, I have peace of mind knowing that I can track "the boyos" with "*Bro*-Jack" my personal ball locating device; anywhere, anytime..... ah-Ha! I just found them, they are right where they usually are, in my wife's purse!

But hey, "a happy wife makes for a happy life right?"... :^o
or was that, "it's a hell of a lot cheaper to keep her?" :wink:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> The secret to a happy relationship is quality range time


That's all I need is to have my psycho wife know how to handle a firearm.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> That's all I need is to have my psycho wife know how to handle a firearm.


Not them 94; US! 
They have enough to do cleaning the house, making our dinner, keeping after the kids, you know, making our life agreeable..


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think the key is: One of you works day shift the other works eves.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK!! With all the public pressure I have gotten here I find this thread offensive and DEMAND IT BE CLOSED!!!!!

I feel it necessary to warn other members that I will be issuing negative rep to all posts from here on out I find offensive! Hell I think I'm going back to Snipe and Garda and flag their, "I would loose my man card if a woman didn't already have possession of it" comments!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

UH-OH..... Looks like someone was "shut-off"....
Hey Fra, did the Stubbin one lay in a years supply of Excedrin?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well you just get to closin this thread mr. Admin funny guy!!!!

If you dont I will go to computer training and take over this damn web site.........


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> They have enough to do cleaning the house, making our dinner, keeping after the kids, you know, making our life agreeable..


Koz, its good to have you buried under the same patch of land my friend!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

fra444 said:


> OK!! With all the public pressure I have gotten here I find this thread offensive and DEMAND IT BE CLOSED!!!!!
> 
> I feel it necessary to warn other members that I will be issuing negative rep to all posts from here on out I find offensive! Hell I think I'm going back to Snipe and Garda and flag their, "I would loose my man card if a woman didn't already have possession of it" comments!


Hmm. I accept your challenge: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JGpDZ16kyU"]YouTube- The Kinsey Sicks Chapel of Love 2003[/nomedia]


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

WELL!! Thats just mean spirited BIL.........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Hmm. I accept your challenge: YouTube - The Kinsey Sicks Chapel of Love 2003


Those are the ugliest broads I've ever seen BIL...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Those are the ugliest broads I've ever seen BIL...


I never thought I would see the day that someone could be doing American Sign Language and STILL have a lisp. lol


----------

